# Caught the pomp...need help grilling



## OBAla (Feb 18, 2008)

Headed and gutted a pomp, now....how do I do this bad boy on the grill?


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I never cook mine whole I mix mayo and Italian dressing, a dab of lemon juice and whostershire (sp?) filet off the bone brush meat side with marinade salt and pepper and grill this side first to brown then flip and cook skin side on low basting w/marinade till white throughout ,skin will peel of easy after cooking or just eat meat off skin at table,Here is some I cooked


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Season and put in foil then cook til its done. Or you can do it in the oven


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

Snake, I tried your mixture and grilling techniqueon some fresh pompano filets and let me just say it was the best pieces of fish I've ever put in my mouth. The only thing I did different is I always peel the skin off my pompano when cleaning them(like a catfish). I ate til I was sick and my family did too. Thanks for that recipe. Ya'll need to try this out if you've never done it. I always saidthat unless you'refrying the fish, you're wasting good meat, but I stand corrected.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Snakeawave,

What are the proportions of your marinade sauce? How much mayo to Italian and lemon etc. I want to try your recipe, it sounds like a winner. Thanks


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brad from Bagdad (3/26/2008)*Snake, I tried your mixture and grilling techniqueon some fresh pompano filets and let me just say it was the best pieces of fish I've ever put in my mouth. The only thing I did different is I always peel the skin off my pompano when cleaning them(like a catfish). I ate til I was sick and my family did too. Thanks for that recipe. Ya'll need to try this out if you've never done it. I always saidthat unless you'refrying the fish, you're wasting good meat, but I stand corrected.


Thanks I love to grill fish and my little 2y/o tears this up, see gets so excited when we go fishing now (spanish mack I pm'd you back), also Emirl's Essence seasoning is great on fish and you can switch the Italian for greek dressing also :hungry


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

> *snakeawave (3/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad from Bagdad (3/26/2008)*Snake, I tried your mixture and grilling techniqueon some fresh pompano filets and let me just say it was the best pieces of fish I've ever put in my mouth. The only thing I did different is I always peel the skin off my pompano when cleaning them(like a catfish). I ate til I was sick and my family did too. Thanks for that recipe. Ya'll need to try this out if you've never done it. I always saidthat unless you'refrying the fish, you're wasting good meat, but I stand corrected.
> ...


Hi Snakeawave, 

I PM'd you for a copy of that recipe also. I must say those are the best looking filets I have ever seen. Can't wait to give it a try. 

Thanks in advance, 

Jim


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim I sent this to you for anyone else,

Depending on amount of fish I mix 2 parts mayo to 1 part Italian or greek drsg. 2 or 3 dabs lemon juice and whostershire ,salt and pepper fish, get grill hot, clean and spray with oil, marinate fish sprinkle w/ Emerils essence seasoning sear on both side , and baste w/ sauce as you grill .this is the way I do it I dont measure so this is somewhat of a guess , just mix and taste cant go wrong

:hungry


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Snakeawave,

Just wanted to say thanks for the recipe, I tried it on some Spanish we caught on Sunday at P'cola pier and like others have said, this recipetotally rocks! 

For those who haven't tried this yet, YOU NEED TO!!! Probably the best fish I have had in a very long time. It was a big hit with my family and coworkers.

My hats off to ya Snakeawave! :bowdown You should patent this recipe (if that's possible).


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds like a fine mixture i will have to try it.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

You will not be sorry! It is great!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

MMMmmmm I can't wait to try this too!!!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

snakeawave said:


> I never cook mine whole I mix mayo and Italian dressing, a dab of lemon juice and whostershire (sp?) filet off the bone brush meat side with marinade salt and pepper and grill this side first to brown then flip and cook skin side on low basting w/marinade till white throughout ,skin will peel of easy after cooking or just eat meat off skin at table,Here is some I cooked


I know this is a very old post, but I tried the recipe tonight, and it was amazing!
If you haven't tried it you should.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Well dang now I want this as well. We gotta try this.


----------

